# New Car for Detailing Hampshire



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi All 

Looking for some recommendations , I sadly no longer have a lovely large heated garage so unable to prep my new car at the end of November. Having seen some of the cars in the showroom earlier today, I has horrified 

Help much appreciated

Dom


----------



## killem (Dec 27, 2015)

Envy Car care will sort you out. Very recommended.


----------

